# Syuhei's competition model (recent Kawasaki Open)



## okayama (Jun 8, 2014)

Syuhei has recently organized some WCA competitions at Kawasaki based on his new idea/concept:


The main purpose is not to determine 1st/2nd/3rd, but to encourage cubers to break their WCA records, and to present workshops on speedcubing.
Every competitior who breaks (or ties) his/her WCA record gets an award certificate. His/her rank is not a matter.
One round only. All participants equally get a chance to set their official records.
Major events only. Want to encourage cubers to improve their times of major events.
The competition finishes around noon or early afternoon. The rest of the afternoon is spent to a workshop/lecture on speedcubing.
There were some themes in the workshops. Edge control during F2L, Ortega method, Yau method, BLD introduction, FMC tricks, mind frame, and so on. Syuhei believes that such face-to-face lectures (or hands-on seminars) are cost-effective than tutorials on the website.

It seems to achieve a level of success. Today's competition also got several newcommers and 1/3 competitors improved their WCA records.

Interesting idea/concept, and I just want to share it here.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 8, 2014)

okayama said:


> Syuhei has recently organized some WCA competitions at Kawasaki based on his new idea/concept:
> 
> 
> The main purpose is not to determine 1st/2nd/3rd, but to encourage cubers to break their WCA records, and to present workshops on speedcubing.
> ...



This is indeed a very nice approach for educational purposes


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 8, 2014)

okayama said:


> Syuhei has recently organized some WCA competitions at Kawasaki based on his new idea/concept:
> 
> 
> The main purpose is not to determine 1st/2nd/3rd, but to encourage cubers to break their WCA records, and to present workshops on speedcubing.
> ...



I really like the idea . However very fast cubers (let's say Mats,Feliks, Kevin (Hays) and Kevin (CostelloIII)) need more than one round to break PB's and such which comes to the conclusion that new WR's will also be allot harder to break because of 1 round. Also everyone could make a messup and with that said and implying this idea everyone should deserve a seconds chance.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 8, 2014)

I do like the idea of having workshops and encouraging breaking your own records above anything else, but as a side events guy I'm sad that only 'major' events are encouraged - what's the point of the WCA repertoire if it's just neglected? 

I'd be interested to know if the number of people who improve their records is above average. I doubt it is, because most speedcubers are well driven enough and the time between competitions sufficient for at least one record to be broken per comp 

I do like how the structure of the competition format has adapted to a more academic culture, though!



Antonie faz fan said:


> I really like the idea . However very fast cubers (let's say Mats,Feliks, Kevin (Hays) and Kevin (CostelloIII)) need more than one round to break PB's and such which comes to the conclusion that new WR's will also be allot harder to break because of 1 round. Also everyone could make a messup and with that said and implying this idea everyone should deserve a seconds chance.



Remember that the regulations place a limit on the amount of people which can proceed to a second round - so by necessity not everyone gets a second chance - presumably why they don't offer it


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 8, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I do like the idea of having workshops and encouraging breaking your own records above anything else, but as a side events guy I'm sad that only 'major' events are encouraged - what's the point of the WCA repertoire if it's just neglected?
> 
> I'd be interested to know if the number of people who improve their records is above average. I doubt it is, because most speedcubers are well driven enough and the time between competitions sufficient for at least one record to be broken per comp
> 
> ...



yes that is true but from what i understand this system is not meant to have all the same people win.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice ideas. Encouraging PB setting is good, but 95% of people break at least one PB each comp here, so the certificate pile would be kind of pointless 

Workshops are great ideas, but to be honest, in the UK we would just get 100 people saying "Why isn't this event being held?" for all the events. They would rather have the chance to compete in more events and rounds than have workshops. Thus we've never had a workshop in the UK. In Japan don't people want more events rather than just the major ones?


----------



## andojay (Jun 8, 2014)

I like the ideas. however one round isn't enough. Sometimes people have a bad start to their AO5. 
In Australia, we have 'Most Improved' at Australian Nationals based on the averages from now to last year's competition.

Workshops sound cool. Perhaps have them on a weekly basis (or something) leading up to competition.


----------



## okayama (Jun 8, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> In Japan don't people want more events rather than just the major ones?


I think surely there exist people who want other events instead of workshops.
I also want FMC, haha. 
If all competitions in Japan will become Kawasaki-like, definitely such people vent their frustration, including me.

Syuhei's competition is just one of competitions held in Japan, and I (and maybe other Japanese cubers) think it's all right to hold such competitions once or twice a year.

I think Syuhei's purpose is not to make everyone happy, but mainly to raise the level of beginning~intermediate cubers and encourage/motivate them.

EDIT:


andojay said:


> In Australia, we have 'Most Improved' at Australian Nationals based on the averages from now to last year's competition.


I think this is also an interesting idea, to be shared here.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, if such a competition gets organised in Europe please tell me so that I can avoid it.
Sorry, but I much prefer having more events than workshops I will probably not care about (since I assume they will also only speak about major methods).


----------



## Carrot (Jun 10, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Well, if such a competition gets organised in Europe please tell me so that I can avoid it.
> Sorry, but I much prefer having more events than workshops I will probably not care about (since I assume they will also only speak about major methods).



As stated above, this is targeting beginners not people like you with lots of experience.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 10, 2014)

It is an interesting idea, but I would prefer a setup like this:
On Friday-night or Saturday: Training/Sessions
On Sunday: Comp

A WCA competition that isn't so much about competing feels strange to me. However it totally fits the "more fun" motto of the WCA so go for it!


----------



## hcfong (Jun 10, 2014)

This setup could be an option for my competition in November. I have an extra room available, which could be used for workshops.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 10, 2014)

hcfong said:


> This setup could be an option for my competition in November. I have an extra room available, which could be used for workshops.



thats cool! but who will be doing one? like very fast cubers ( Mats, Erik and Guus)


----------



## hcfong (Jun 10, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> thats cool! but who will be doing one? like very fast cubers ( Mats, Erik and Guus)



Don't know yet. I have to ask people. One of the things I have in mind is asking Guus RS to do something on Fewest Moves.


----------

